
Flying cars are closer than you think (Marc Andreessen interview) - kjhughes
http://www.theverge.com/a/verge-2021/marc-andreessen-horowitz-verge-interview
======
pascalxus
This idea really excites me. People and voters need to realize, there's a
whole lot more at stake than just the length of your commute. Increasing
transportation can greatly improve the housing situation, something
desperately needed.

Being able to commute from longer distances vastly increases the pool of
available employees as well as employers for job seekers, with the square of
the distance increase. Hence 3X commute range increase could potentially
increase the pool of applicants by 9x!

